

Ask HN: Will you relocate to a place like Israel? - Protostome

We&#x27;re a well funded biotech startup in the field of synthetic biology located in Tel Aviv, Israel.<p>Talent in Israel is abundant, however, there are two prominent American candidates we are really interested in hiring.<p>We haven&#x27;t really made an approach yet, they both have families and relocation is a must, therefore we would like to know what we can do in our part to help them make the right choice :)<p>So my question is the following - What would make you relocate to a country like Israel? 
In terms of benefits, vacation days, salary, housing, etc.
======
rudimk
Leave the political dimensions aside; any place is as risky.

Personally, I'd love a scenario where a startup helps me out in terms of
travel costs, and maybe putting me up for a week while I find accommodation.
Not very picky about vacation days much, but having a day or two off every
month works, for now. The salary part's a little more complicated - it should
take my current pay package into account, as well as extrapolate for currency
differences, and consider the cost of living too. It's not a bomb, but it
makes a huge difference knowing that you won't really go broke all of a
sudden, in a foreign land.

In your case, though - relocation's not a great idea because it can get pretty
tricky for both the candidates and you - if their families aren't adjusting to
their new surroundings much, it'll affect the candidates, and thus, affect you
in turn. I'd suggest exploring every option to make a remote-working scenario
possible, and only using relocation as a last resort.

~~~
a3n
> putting me up for a week while I find accommodation

Depending on the market, a week in a foreign country is very short, especially
with a family. I've known people moving US state to state who were put up a
small number of months.

------
andycav
If your company is located in (or near) Jaffa, you won't have any problem at
all!

------
eip
The modern state of Israel was created so that it could be destroyed. It's
part of a plan that was set in motion 130 years ago.

So the 'right choice' would be to not move there. You would be much better off
relocating your company, yourself, and your families to somewhere safer.

Study history bruh.

~~~
jmnicolas
"was created so that it could be destroyed"

[citation needed]

~~~
eip
"The Second World War must be fomented by taking advantage of the differences
between the Fascists and the political Zionists. This war must be brought
about so that Nazism is destroyed and that the political Zionism be strong
enough to institute a sovereign state of Israel in Palestine.

The Third World War must be fomented by taking advantage of the differences
caused by the "agentur" of the "Illuminati" between the political Zionists and
the leaders of Islamic World. The war must be conducted in such a way that
Islam (the Moslem Arabic World) and political Zionism (the State of Israel)
mutually destroy each other."

\--Albert Pike (Grand Commander of North American Freemasonry) August 15, 1871

